# LVM2 freeze_bdev() trusted in FS consistency for  Snapshots?

## dman777

As for LVM2 and snapshot file consistency, I'm assuming that ext4 has freeze_bdev() implemented in it? And if so, can it be said that this implementation will guarantee a freeze a filesystem and lock it for a consistent state for a lvm2 snapshot? And if not, would ZFS be better?

----------

